# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Positive Schnittränder bei RPE

## Anonymous1

An anderer Stelle des Forums wurde behauptet: 

PK-Gewebe außerhalb des Schnittes bedeutet Rezidiv

Dieser These wurde mit Recht widersprochen.

Wer Lust hat, sich mit der sogenannten R1-Resektion (positive Schnittränder, festgestellt in der histologischen Untersuchung der Prostata) auseinanderzusetzen, dem empfehle ich die Lektüre des PDF-Dokumentes. Besondere Aufmerksamkeit verdient der fünfte Absatz.

*"Chirurgisches Dilemma: Positive Schnittränder bei RPE"
Prof. Markus Graefen Martiniklinik*

Download ==> hier
 
Gruß Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Dieter,

der von dir eingebrachte Link vermittelt sehr, sehr nützliches Hintergrundwissen.

Gerade dieses und die vielen Beiträge - auch von Anderen - machen das Forum zu das, was es ist.

Ein qualitatives Nachschlagewerk mit einem hohen Grad des direkten Austausches im Dialog und ein Ratgeber für Betroffene.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
in der Tat ein aufschlussreicher Artikel, der in etwa dem entspricht, was mir mein Operateur in Salzburg erklärt hat. Er sprach dabei auch vom Phänomen des "artifiziellen Schnittrands", d.h. Schnitträndern, die durch Vernarbung in Folge der Biopsie entstehen. Deren Bedeutung für die Prognose eines Rezidivs sei noch geringer, trotzdem steht R1 im Bericht.

Um den behaupteten Automatismus R1= Rezidiv noch weiter zu hinterfragen, hier die Prognose-Ergebnisse für meinen spezifischen Fall, wie sie sich aus dem aktuellen Kattan-Nomogram für postoperative Situationen ergibt (GS 3+4, R1, T3a, N0, M0, L0, PSA 7):
5 Jahre progressionsfrei: 95 %
7 Jahre: 92%
10 Jahre: 88%

Wissend, dass dies nur eine Prognose und keine Garantie ist, klingt das doch vielversprechend für einen High Risk Patienten, oder?

Gruß und Hoffnung sendet

Wassermann

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> der von dir eingebrachte Link vermittelt sehr, sehr nützliches Hintergrundwissen...


Hallo Hans-J.!
Da es für mich vom gesunden Menschenverstand her völlig logisch ist, dass bei R1 eine dramatisch höhere Rezidiv-Wahrscheinlichkeit bestehen *muss* als bei R0, habe ich ein bisschen gegooglet. Dabei zeigte sich (erwartungsgemäß), dass auch der Artikel von Dr. Graefen (er ist kein Professor, sondern PD = Privatdozent) nur _eine_ Veröffentlichung unter vielen ist und dass es auch völlig konträre Fachmeinungen gibt.Graefen schreibt als Begründung seiner These über die Insignifikanz positiver Schnittränder u.a.:Zur Interpretation dieser doch einigermaßen konträren Darstellung der Bedeutung des positiven Absetzungsrandes für das Progressionsrisiko sei zu bemerken, daß jene Arbeiten, die den positiven Absetzungsrand als unabhängigen Prädiktor darstellten, *das Tumorvolumen nicht berücksichtigten.*Aber gerade diese Nicht-Berücksichtigung des Tumorvolumens halten andere für richtig und sinnvoll  siehe diese sehr aktuelle, exakt zum Thema passende Doktorarbeit, eingereicht 2006 an der Urologischen Klinik und Poliklinik der Technischen Universität München Klinikum rechts der Isar mit dem Titel Definition von Risikogruppen nach radikaler Prostatektomie  Einteilung nach Tumorvolumen oder multivariater Analyse? Der Doktorand Christian Müller schreibt:In der dabei durchgeführten multivariaten Analyse zeigte sich eindeutig, dass die prognostische Potenz des Karzinomvolumens hinsichtlich eines PSA-Progresses den gängigen Prognosefaktoren unterlegen ist, und somit das Tumorvolumen keinen unabhängigen Progressparameter darstellt.Vorliegende Arbeit ist ein wichtiger Beleg, dass die Bestimmung des Tumorvolumens als prognostischer Parameter keine zusätzlichen Informationen hinsichtlich eines PSA-Progresses liefert, und somit nicht routinemäßig durchgeführt werden muss.Seine Meinung deckt sich mit dem Urologielehrbuch, wo es heißt:_Prognosefaktoren am pathologischen Präparat:_
_Voneinander unabhängige Prognosefaktoren des Prostatakarzinoms sind die Gleason-Graduierung, Befall der Schnittränder und extraprostatisches Wachstum._

Da staunt der Laie, und die Fachleute widersprechen sich

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> der von dir eingebrachte Link vermittelt sehr, sehr nützliches Hintergrundwissen.
> 
> Gerade dieses und die vielen Beiträge - auch von Anderen - machen das Forum zu das, was es ist.
> 
> Ein qualitatives Nachschlagewerk mit einem hohen Grad des direkten Austausches im Dialog und ein Ratgeber für Betroffene.
> 
> Freundliche Grüsse
> Hans-J.


Tja, Hans-J., da hast du was angerichtet. Nun wurde nach Deinem Beitrag, wohl um die Anerkennung zu schmälern, der "gesunde Menschenverstand" und dann noch das andere Nachschlagewerk Google bemüht. Leider gründlich daneben, nicht nur was das Thema, nämlich die "These", sondern auch was die Aktualität anbelangt, nämlich den Professorentitel von Prof. Graefen. Was solls, inzwischen kann solche Interventionen wohl jeder regelmäßige Forumsnutzer richtig einordnen.

Freundliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

Er ist inzwischen tatsächlich Professor - sorry!

Seine R1-These ist dennoch umstritten; sie bleibt für mich unlogisch und auch unbewiesen.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Kann vielleicht mal jemand anderes den Unterschied erklären zwischen

der (falschen) These "R1 = Rezidiv"

und 

den tatsächlichen, wirklichen Vorgängen und Feststellungen nach R1-Resektionen, die real belegen, dass R1 nicht zwangsläufig Rezidiv bedeutet?

----------


## Anonymous1

> Kann vielleicht mal jemand anderes den Unterschied erklären zwischen
> 
> der (falschen) These "R1 = Rezidiv"
> 
> und 
> 
> den tatsächlichen, wirklichen Vorgängen und Feststellungen nach R1-Resektionen, die real belegen, dass R1 nicht zwangsläufig Rezidiv bedeutet?


Können schon aber mögen nicht? Dafür habe ich vollstes Verständnis. Ich denke auch, dass die Aussage von Professor Dr. Graefen, Chefarzt der Martiniklinik Hamburg, Erklärung genug ist. Ich stelle die entsprechende Textstelle deshalb hier zusätzlich ein und denke, damit einen besonderen Beitrag zu der von uns allen gewünschten Patientenkompetenz erbracht zu haben.



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

Ein m.E. nichts zum Thema beitragendes Zitat, das DausH da anführt; ich werde das nicht weiter kommentieren. Alles, was aus meiner Sicht zu den umstrittenen Schnittrand-Feststellungen von Dr. Graefen zu sagen ist, findet sich in meinem obigen Beitrag #4.

Neben dem Schnittrand-Thema selbst ging es mir angesichts der inzwischen auffällig häufigen Erwähnungen und Belobigungen der Martini-Klinik/UKE auch darum, hier aufzuzeigen, dass auch die von diesen Kliniken und ihren Protagonisten vertretenen Meinungen nichts Anderes sind als Einzelmeinungen, zu denen es viele abweichende Meinungen ebenso kompetenter Ärzte gibt. 

Das spricht nicht gegen diese Klinik, aber hier kommentarlos eingestellten Beiträge aus der Martini-Klinik müssen - wie alle anderen Studienergebnisse ebenfalls - relativiert werden und als das gekennzeichnet werden, was sie sind: Einzelmeinungen, denen viele andere Einzelmeinungen entgegenstehen.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ein m.E. nichts zum Thema beitragendes Zitat, das DausH da anführt; ich werde das nicht weiter kommentieren. Alles, was aus meiner Sicht zu den umstrittenen Schnittrand-Feststellungen von Dr. Graefen zu sagen ist, findet sich in meinem obigen Beitrag #4.
> 
> Neben dem Schnittrand-Thema selbst ging es mir angesichts der inzwischen auffällig häufigen Erwähnungen und Belobigungen der Martini-Klinik/UKE auch darum, hier aufzuzeigen, dass auch die von diesen Kliniken und ihren Protagonisten vertretenen Meinungen nichts Anderes sind als Einzelmeinungen, zu denen es viele abweichende Meinungen ebenso kompetenter Ärzte gibt. 
> 
> Das spricht nicht gegen diese Klinik, aber hier kommentarlos eingestellten Beiträge aus der Martini-Klinik müssen - wie alle anderen Studienergebnisse ebenfalls - relativiert werden und als das gekennzeichnet werden, was sie sind: Einzelmeinungen, denen viele andere Einzelmeinungen entgegenstehen.
> 
> Schorschel


Na gut, wenn die Martiniklinik mit ihrem Chef nicht recht ist, dann nehmen wir mal das Urologielehrbuch:



Würde die These "R1  gleich Rezidiv" stimmen, dann müsste es heißen: 100% der Patienten mit R1-Resektion.... usw. Ich befürchte, dass auch dieser Beleg gegen Tunnelblick nicht hilft.

----------


## Schorschel

> Würde die These "R1 gleich Rezidiv" stimmen, dann müsste es heißen: 100% der Patienten mit R1-Resektion.... usw. Ich befürchte, dass auch dieser Beleg gegen Tunnelblick nicht hilft.


Was soll dieser irrelevante Quatsch? Ich habe so etwas nie behauptet!



Es geht mir ausschließlich um die Graefen-These, dass es R1 kein Prognose-Faktor für Tumorprogress sei. Das sehen Andere drastisch anders.

Graefen stellt das Tumorvolumen in den Vordergrund, Andere halten es für irrelevant.

Nur darum geht es...
...und um den gesunden Menschenverstand, der eigentlich jedem sagen sollte, dass positive Schnittränder schlicht und einfach eine deutlich erhöhte Progress-/Rezidiv-Gefahr bedeuten _müssen_. 

Warum Graefen da mit Gewalt beweisen will, dass R1 nichts aussagt, erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Eine so unlogische These verharmlost potentielle R1-OP-Ergebnisse von Vornherein und beschwichtigt den Operierten - aber das kann ja wohl kaum Graefens Grund für seinen Aufsatz gewesen sein. Einige 'Nordlichter' haben ja gute Beziehungen zur Martini-Klinik. Vielleicht fragen sie Herrn Graefen ja mal...

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Was soll dieser irrelevante Quatsch? Ich habe so etwas nie behauptet!


Dieser "irrelevante Quatsch" ist das Thema dieses Threads. Es hat niemand behauptet, dass dieser Quatsch von Schorschel stammt. Aber Schorschel hat auch bisher nicht zu erkennen gegeben, dass auch für ihn die These R1 = Rezidiv nicht haltbar ist oder, um seine Worte zu verwenden, "irrelevanter Quatsch" ist.

----------


## Anonymous1

Im bisherigen Thread wurde wohl gründlich genug erörtert, das die These *"R1 gleich Rezidiv"* nicht zutrifft. Aber die ursprüngliche Behauptung lautete anders, nämlich:

*PK-Gewebe außerhalb des Schnittes bedeutet Rezidiv*

Das heißt aber, dass damit nicht alle histologische R1-Befunde generell  angesprochen sind, sondern nur die ca. 30% aller R1-Resektionen, bei denen tatsächlich PK-Gewebe im Körper verbleibt. Werden diese Fälle nicht mit einer weiteren Therapie behandelt, wird wohl in allen diesen Fällen ein Rezidiv herausschauen. So gesehen hat Bernhard A recht mit seiner Behauptung.

Mir ging es in erster Linie um die Tatsache, dass ein Mann, der nach OP "R1" in seinem Befund stehen hat, nicht gleich alle Hoffnung aufgeben muss und berechtigte Aussichten hat, kein Rezidiv zu erleiden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Manfred D.

Hallo,

habe mir gerade den Thread "reingezogen" und die Diskussion aufmerksam gelesen. Ich fühle mich nicht befugt für das Eine oder Andere Partei zu ergreifen. Dennoch glaube ich, dass meine Geschichte hier her gehört.

Auch ich habe eine R1 Resektion hinter mir (siehe Profil). Mein Operateur hat mir eine Chance von 50 % eingeräumt, dass ich kein Rezidiv entwickle und deshalb zunächst *wait and see mit PSA-follow up* vorgeschlagen. Leider habe ich die "anderen" 50% erwischt. Es ist schon ein Kreuz mit all´ den Statistiken und Diagrammen. Alle meine Werte sprechen zunächst für eine systemische Erkrankung. Der schnelle Abfall des PSA-Wertes nach OP von 35,3 vor OP auf 0,00 (Nadir) nach ca. 8 Wochen hätte auch ein Indiz für ein "nur" lokales Problem sein können. Ich habe mich nach Anstieg des PSA-Wertes für eine Strahlentherapie entschieden (siehe auch meinen Thread *Rezidiv, was würdet ihr raten?*)

Eine schöne Adventszeit und geruhsame Feiertage wünscht Euch allen

Manfred D.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Manfred,

wenn Dein Beitrag nicht hier rein passen sollte, was dann? Statistiken, Beweise und Gegenbeweise, fundierte und weniger fundierte Ansichten, alles gut und schön und auch wichtig. Am wichtigsten ist es, denke ich, wenn wir alle Infos positiv umsetzen können in praktische Hilfe bei Betroffenen.

Du hast ja wirklich so einiges erlebt mit dem Prostatakrebs. Hoffentlich gelingt es Dir, dass Du Deine Gedanken nicht zu sehr gefangen nehmen lässt von den Geschehnissen der Erkrankung. Wie unberechenbar PK sein kann, Du bist (leider!) ein Beispiel. Für alle eigentlich eine Pflichtlektüre, besonders für die, die so gerne über Wiederholungsbiopsien und Schweizer-Käse-Löcherung lästern.

Der PSA-Anstieg bei Dir ist zwar nicht so gravierend wie z.B. bei mir, aber doch unübersehbar. Ich konnte nicht genau ersehen, ob die monatlichen Steigerungen 0,09 - 0,11 - 0,12 schon unter Casodex entstanden sind. Das solltest Du ergänzen. Solltest Du inzwischen mit der Bestrahlung begonnen haben, dann wünsche ich Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass das ein Volltreffer wird!

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

den Ausdruck Schweizer Käse, meine ich, habe ich zuerst im Forum verwendet und möchte deshalb zu Deiner Aussage
_Für alle eigentlich eine Pflichtlektüre, besonders für die, die so gerne über Wiederholungsbiopsien und Schweizer-Käse-Löcherung lästern._
Stellung beziehen. Ich finde, dass Manfred kein gutes Beispiel zur Begründung von Wiederholungs- und Sättigungsbiopsien ist. Nachdem Prof. Reske im PET-Cholin-CT den Krebs ausgemacht hatte, ist es für mich unverständlich, dass dann die Tortur der Sättigungsbiopsie und keine PET-Cholin geführte Biopsie gemacht wurde. Letztere hätte höchstwahrscheinlich den Kapseldurchbruch und den richtigen GS aufgezeigt, und vielleicht hätte sich mit diesen Informationen Manfred dann für die aussichtsreichere Strahlentherapie entschieden.
Noch zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen

1. GS 6 als Diagnose und am Ende GS 8, was schwer zu begreifen ist.

2. PET-Cholin-CT scheint dem ANA-System von Dr. Loch überlegen zu sein.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut, den Käsevergleich gibt es schon lange. 

Ich hoffe, dass es in absehbarer Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr nötig sein wird, über das zu diskutieren, was nach erfolgloser Erstbiopsie zu folgen hat. Dazu müssen aber die bildgebenden Verfahren noch besser werden -tun sie ja auch- und die Bildgebung muss im Falle einer zweiten Biopsie Kassenleistung werden. Sättigungsbiopsien sollten bald Vergangenheit sein weil nicht mehr erforderlich.

Manfred ist für mich ein Beispiel, wie unkalkulierbar PK sein kann. Meine erste persönliche Bekanntschaft mit dem Feind in meinen Bauch lautete auch nur Biopsie-GS 2+2, was nachkam ist bekannt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

sicherlich hoffen wir alle, dass die Bildverarbeitung weiterverbessert wird. Aber bei Manfred war das Ergebnis positiv, und da ich ein halbes Jahr zuvor auch bei Prof. Reske war, weiß ich, dass Manfred eine CD mit den ganzen Bildgebnissen erhalten hat. Der Skandal ist, dass trotzdem die Sättigungsbiopsie gemacht wurde. Warum wohl? Die Antwort überlasse ich Deinem Scharfsinn.
Weiter finde ich sehr interessant, dass mit ANNA nichts Auffälliges gesehen wurde und mit PET-Cholin der Krebs erkannt wurde. Vielleicht gibt es ja weitere Erfahrungen Für Und Wider ANNA und PET. Ich habe in Spanien einen Betroffenen kennen gelernt, bei dem nach zwei ergebnislosen sechser Biopsien Dr. Loch fünf verdächtige Areale gesehen hat und gezielt biopsiert hat. Drei waren dann positiv.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Aber bei Manfred war das Ergebnis positiv, und da ich ein halbes Jahr zuvor auch bei Prof. Reske war, weiß ich, dass Manfred eine CD mit den ganzen Bildgebnissen erhalten hat.


Eine CD , das schon. Aber was war da drauf? 




> 22.11.06 C-11-Cholin-PET/CT>>V.a. mutilokuläres PCa, MRT-S>>typ. PCa, kein Anh. auf pelv. LK-od. Knochmeta., V.a. beginnenden Kapseldurchbruch, jetzt muss Klarheit her!
> 20.12.06 Stat. Sättig.-BX, unter VA, bei PD Dr. Bürger/Ffm, von 24 Stanz. ein Zyl. mit 0,4 mm langer Tumorinfilt., GS 6 (3+3).


Auch für Reske gibt es trotz großer Erfahrung und modernem Gerätepark Grenzen der Darstellung. V.a. hätte mir nicht gereicht für eine gezielte Biopsie. Dass von 24 Stanzen nur eine den Tumor traf, sagt doch eigentlich auch genug. Übrigens, noch ein weiterer Aspekt, damit unser Dialog schön lebendig bleibt: Auch der geschätzte Dr.  Bliemeister hätte vermutlich danebengepiekst.

Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

das sind keine Argumente. Ich hatte auch 22 Stanzen und alle negativ. Deshalb habe ich ein PET-Cholin machen lassen. Wenn Herr Prof. Reske etwas sieht, dann spricht er immer von Verdacht oder dies könnte einem Karzinom entsprechen. Und bei Manfred hat er soviel gesehen, dass er sogar von eventuellem Kapseldurchbruch sprach. Die Bestätigung muss durch die Biopsie erfolgen, wobei der Skandal die blinde Sättigungsbiopsie war. Warum keine gezielte Biopsie aufgrund der vorliegenden Informationen? Vielleicht hat der Herr Doktor zum ersten Mal eine CD gesehen?
Dr. Bliemeister ist ein sehr guter und erfahrener Arzt. Weiter spricht die Statistik für die FNAB, so dass ich ihm zutraue, dass er Manfred keinen Haustierkrebs sondern die Realität aneuploid diagnostiziert hätte.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Lieber Knut, wir wissen einfach zu wenig Details, deshalb für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel Mutmaßungen. Manfred kann ja mal nachhaken, wie weit die PET ein verdächtiges Areal aufzeigte und ob die 24-fach-Biopsie vielleicht sogar verstärkt in diesem Bereich durchgeführt wurde.

Zur FNAB: Je nachdem, in welcher Zone sich dieses kleine Karzinom befand, hätte die Saugbiopsie sogar sehr leicht vorbeigehen können. Die Güte und Erfahrung des Arztes in allen Ehren, aber ohne Karzinom-Zellen keine Ploidie.

Ich bin weg für heute, morgen wieder.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

ich habe mich nur gemeldet, nachdem Du Manfreds Ablauf als gutes Beispiel für die Notwendigkeit, die Prostata zum Schweizer Käse zu biopsieren, angeführt hattest.
Da ich zweimal zum PET-Cholin-CT bei Prof. Reske war, wusste ich die Ausführungen von Manfred schon richtig zu interpretieren. Deshalb kam mein Einwand, dass mit einem positiven Nachweis durch ein PET dann die Sättigungsbiopsie nicht der richtige Ansatz sondern dies nur die gezielte Biopsie sein kann.

Die FNAB hast Du neu ins Spiel gebracht. Wir sind uns ja einig, dass Dr. Bliemeister ein tüchtiger Urologe ist. Die statistische Treffsicherheit der FNAB ist höher nach Prof. Böcking. Dann gibt es den schönen Satz von Markus

_Es besteht immer die Chance statistischen Mittelwerten davonzulaufen

_*und dies traue ich Dr. Bliemeister zu, dass er mit leichter Hand gekonnt den Mittelwert überfächert und positiv richtig bei Manfred diagnostiziert hätte.

Gruß Knut.*

----------


## Anonymous1

Lieber Knut,

wenn Du dieses:




> Wie unberechenbar PK sein kann, Du bist (leider!) ein Beispiel. Für alle eigentlich eine Pflichtlektüre, besonders für die, die so gerne über Wiederholungsbiopsien und Schweizer-Käse-Löcherung lästern.


unbedingt so auslegen möchtest:




> Lieber Dieter, ich habe mich nur gemeldet, nachdem Du Manfreds Ablauf als gutes Beispiel für die Notwendigkeit, die Prostata zum Schweizer Käse zu biopsieren, angeführt hattest.


von mir aus.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Hinzufügung

*Und weil ich mich vor Ort nicht nur von den handwerklichen Fähigkeiten des Dr. Bliemeister überzeugen konnte, sondern auch von seiner auf einen zunächst fremden Menschen übergehenden persönlichen Ausstrahlung, erlaube  ich mir als ehemaliger Patient anlässlich einer FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) *diesen* Link einzustellen.

*"Eltern begabter Kinder glauben unerschütterlich an Vererbung"
*(Joachim Fuchsberger)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

bitte nicht schmollen, denn es geht mir um ernsthaftere Dinge als um das Wortspiel Schweizer Käse. Ich wollte die Sinne dafür schärfen, dass nach einem positiven PET zur weiteren Diagnose eine Sättigungsbiopsie ein Unding ist, und der Patient sich immer erkundigen sollte, ob der Urologe überhaupt eine PET-Cholin-CT geführte Biopsie machen kann.
Weiter bin ich etwas enttäuscht über die ausbleibende Diskussion zum ANNA Verfahren, da dieses, wenn es funktionieren würde, ein wunderbarer strahlungsloser Indikator wäre.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous2

*ANNA = Verfahren in der urologischen Tumordiagnostik* !ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
 
Einige Informationen zu diesem System:
 
Das Analyse-System C-TRUS/ANNA kann urologische Ultraschalldaten auswerten. Damit können zusätzliche, nicht visuell erkennbare Informationen genutzt werden. Zur Entwicklung der neuen Methode wurde das bereits in Anwendung befindliche  Verfahren des transrektalen Ultraschalls (TRUS) um eine computergestützte Analyse ergänzt (C-TRUS, computergestützter transrektaler Utraschall ).
 
Das computergestützte Analyseverfahren ist in der Lage, für das menschliche Auge nicht sichtbare, verdächtige Areale im Ultraschallbild zu identifizieren und sichtbar zu machen. Dies geschieht unter anderem mittels einer sogenannten artifiziellen neuronalen Netzwerkanalyse (ANNA). Dieses Verfahren ermöglicht eine exaktere Bestimmung verdächtiger Regionen der Prostata und damit eine gezielte Probeentnahme im Gegensatz zu den sonst üblichen 10 bis 24 Zufalls-Gewebeentnahmen (Mehrfachbiopsien).
 
Für Betroffene, die z.B. aufgrund eines Verdachts durch erhöhte PSA-Werte oft vielfache Biopsien bekommen, ist das ANNA-Verfahren eine Verbesserung: Zum einen wird die Anzahl der erforderlichen Biopsien radikal reduziert; zum anderen ist die Sicherheit des gewonnenen Befunds deutlich verbessert.
 
ANNA fördert nicht nur die Diagnostik, sondern auch die Therapiesteuerung.
Dieses verfahren wurde bereits bei über 1.6oo Patienten aus ganz Deutschland und dem Ausland angewendet. Dabei wurden etwa 430 Tumore entdeckt, die auch nach im Mittel zwölf negativen vorhergehenden Biopsien nicht erkannt worden waren.
 
Das ANNA-Verfahren ist die Basis für das Leitprojekt der Gesundheitsinitiative des Landes Schleswig-Holstein/ Diakonissenkrankenhaus Flensburg .

----------


## Anonymous1

> Lieber Dieter,
> 
> bitte nicht schmollen, denn es geht mir um ernsthaftere Dinge als um das Wortspiel Schweizer Käse. Ich wollte die Sinne dafür schärfen, dass nach einem positiven PET zur weiteren Diagnose eine Sättigungsbiopsie ein Unding ist, und der Patient sich immer erkundigen sollte, ob der Urologe überhaupt eine PET-Cholin-CT geführte Biopsie machen kann.
> Weiter bin ich etwas enttäuscht über die ausbleibende Diskussion zum ANNA Verfahren, da dieses, wenn es funktionieren würde, ein wunderbarer strahlungsloser Indikator wäre.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut, vorerst möchte ich mich nicht weiter an den Mutmaßungen beteiligen, wie es zu dem "Unding der skandalösen Sättigungsbiopsie" kommen konnte. Schmollen ist was anderes.

Ganz und gar nicht einverstanden bin ich mit der  Argumentation, welche einem Arzt, wenn er wie in diesem Fall keine "PET-geführte Biopsie" macht, gleich die Qualifikation in Frage stellt. Mein Eindruck ist, dass Manfred nach seiner Diagnose- und Biopsie-Odyssee den Wunsch nach Tabula rasa hatte (...jetzt muss Klarheit her) und so evtl. von sich aus den entscheidenden Impuls zur ausgedehnten Biopsie gegeben hat. Was auch immer man in die gesamte Krankheitsgeschichte hineininterpretieren möchte, eins steht fest: der Zweck heiligt die Mittel, in diesem Falle leider erst nach vielen vielen vergeblichen Versuchen eine Saturationsbiopsie. Ich hoffe, dass uns Manfred einmal aus seiner Sicht sagt, wie er das sieht und warum nach der Ulmer Diagnose nicht wieder "gezielt" biopsiert wurde.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich Dich, lieber Knut, fragen, was Du unter einer "PET-Cholin-CT geführten Biopsie" genau verstehst.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Franz,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführlich Beschreibung des ANNA Verfahrens. Auch die Daten sind beeindruckend, so dass nach negativer Biopsie und weiter steigenden PSA-Wert dann zur Situationsabklärung ANNA empfohlen werden sollte. Verläuft dies dann negativ wie bei Manfred, und der Verdacht auf PK bleibt aufgrund der PSA-Entwicklung bestehen, so wäre dann der nächste Schritt es mit dem PET-Cholin zu versuchen.
Abschließend möchte ich noch die Kostenfrage stellen, und zwar was kostet die Untersuchung und ist dies eine Kassenleistung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Rund um die Anna-Methode wurden schon viele bunte Fäden gesponnen in diesem Forum, man könnte zum Beispiel diesen wieder aufnehmen.
 
Zur Zeit meine ich einen Wettlauf zu beobachten zwischen ANNA, PET und der Elastographie. Vielleicht gewinnt am Ende mit großem Abstand eine Kombination aus allem? Das wäre schön.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

falls sich noch Interesse für Diagnostik entwickeln sollte, wäre mein Vorschlag einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, da der von Dir vorgeschlagene zwar dichter am Thema aber eigentlich abgeschlossen ist.
PET-Cholin-CT geführte Stanzbiopsie habe ich von Prof. Hautmann aus meinem Befundbericht übernommen. Es wird bei der Biopsie auf die aus dem PET-Cholin gewonnenen Daten zurückgegriffen. Ich habe leider versäumt mich während der Biopsie zu erkundigen, wie der Datenabgleich erfolgte. Ich war damals manuell wie gedanklich zu beschäftigt, da am Tag zuvor wegen Lymphomverdacht in der rechten Achsel ein großer Lymphknoten entnommen wurde, und ich nun auf dem Bock sitzend rechts das Wundsekretfläschchen und links den Hodensack hielt.
Aber aus den Kommentaren des biopsierenden Arztes _wie Volltreffer, genau das Zentrum getroffen, können Sie noch, ich mache jetzt zur Absicherung noch einige Stanzen außerhalb der kritischen Bereiche_ konnte ich entnehmen, dass er die PET-Informationen zur Biopsie verwendete. Entweder hat er Koordinaten aus den PET-Bildern in sein aktuelles US-Bild übertragen, oder man war technisch in der Lage, PET-Bild von der CD und aktuelles US-Bild zu überlagern und aufeinander abzustimmen.
Abschließend noch eine kleine Anmerkung in eigener Sache, und zwar hast Du Dich mehrmals in diesem Thread über meine plastischen Ausdruckskombinationen mokiert, wobei Du diese genau so liebst

_"Unding der skandalösen Sättigungsbiopsie"_

 und einsetzt.
Noch einen schönen Samstagabend und herzliche Grüße
Knut.

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Knut,
nach meinen Informationen kann "ANNA" sowohl eine Kassenleistung als auch eine private Dioagnostik sein. 
Grundsätzlich gibt es leider noch Wartezeiten. Teiweise mehrere Wochen. Als Privatpatient geht es schneller.

Kosten sollen bei ca. 650,00 Euro liegen. Hierzu sollte der Kollege aus Husum genauer antworten können.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
was mich an der ANNA-Biopsiemethode stört, ist nicht die Methode an sich, sondern, dass es seit mehr als 6 Jahren nicht gelungen ist, diese, doch viel schonender verlaufende Biopsie zu standardisieren.
Kann hierzu jemand etwas sagen?
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Heribert,



> diese, doch viel schonender verlaufende Biopsie zu standardisieren. Kann hierzu jemand etwas sagen?


 Dr. Loch wird sein spezielles "ANNA" Programm (Software und Hartware) nicht frei geben wollen, da doch sehr viele Std. daran gearbeitet wurde, wird es auch einiges kosten... 
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Anonymous2

Irrtum !

Die Gesundheitsministerin Schleswig-Holsteins teilt dazu u.a. mit:

....Die neue Diagnostik-Methode aus Flensburg hat nach Einschätzung von Experten das Potential, *bundesweit und international* neue Standards in der Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs zu setzen.......

Bisher war die Verbreitung von "ANNA" eine Frage der Lizenzen. Jetzt sieht es offensichtlich anders aus. Wir müssen abwarten wie sich die Verbreitung des Systems vollzieht. Ich meine schon vor einiger Zeit gelesen zu haben, dass das UKE-Hamburg/Martini-KLinik über ein "ANNA"-System verfügt oder s.ä. Offenbar ist die Verbreitung machbar.

----------


## Anonymous1

1.) Termine werden zur Zeit per April 2009 gegeben

2.) Die Zuzahlung beträgt 380 , wenn eine Überweisung für eine histologische Untersuchung vorliegt

3.) Es fand am 21.11. ein Uro-Kongress in Flensburg statt. Da hat man u.a. die Möglichkeiten diskutiert, nur die Bildgebung in Flensburg zu machen und die Biopsie anhand übermittelter Bilder andernorts. Dazu wird es evtl. bald entsprechende Veröffentlichungen geben

4.) Dr. Loch ist inzwischen Professor. Glückwunsch!



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter,
zunächst vielen Dank für Deine Informationen.



> 1.) Termine werden zur Zeit per April 2009 gegeben
> 
> 2.) Die Zuzahlung beträgt 380 , wenn eine Überweisung für eine histologische Untersuchung vorliegt
> 
> 3.) Es fand am 21.11. ein Uro-Kongress in Flensburg statt. Da hat man u.a. die Möglichkeiten diskutiert, nur die Bildgebung in Flensburg zu machen und die Biopsie anhand übermittelter Bilder andernorts. Dazu wird es evtl. bald entsprechende Veröffentlichungen geben


Dass Prof. Dr. Loch den Lohn seiner Arbeit nicht aus der Hand geben möchte, ist durchaus zu verstehen. Ich denke aber mit Patentierung und Lizensvergaben ließe sich das regeln.
Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag unter 3.) richtig verstehe, wäre auf diesem Weg eine Standardisierung möglich. Das hieße doch, TRUS-Bilder auf elektronischem Weg dem Rechner der Klinik in Flensburg zuführen, dort in ein ANNA-Bild umwandeln und dem Fragesteller zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ich denke, dass ein solcher Weg machbar und auch finanziell für GKVen tragbar wäre.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag unter 3.) richtig verstehe, wäre auf diesem Weg eine Standardisierung möglich. Das hieße doch, TRUS-Bilder auf elektronischem Weg dem Rechner der Klinik in Flensburg zuführen, dort in ein ANNA-Bild umwandeln und dem Fragesteller zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> Ich denke, dass ein solcher Weg machbar und auch finanziell für GKVen tragbar wäre.


Hallo Heribert,

wenn es so einfach wäre, wie Du dir das vorstellst, dann gäbe es wohl in dieser Angelegenheit für uns schon lange nichts mehr zu diskutieren.

Das Besondere an ANNA ist, dass Ultraschallgerät und Computer verkoppelt sind und die speziellen Erkenntnisse (verdächtige Areale) erst aus diesem Verbund heraus möglich sind. Das heißt, dass während der Ultraschall-Aufnahmen direkt der Computer mitwerkelt und die TRUS-Daten verarbeitet, um dann sogleich mit roten Markierungen verdächtige Stellen zu zeigen. Ich weiß leider nicht, ob die für ANNA verwendete US-Sonde gleich eine Biopsie-Vorrichtung hat oder ob ein zweiter US-Vorgang zur gezielten Biopsie gemacht wird mit einer anderen Sonde. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit erfragen. Nur um diese Biopsie geht es bei 3.), die man ja entsprechend einer ANNA-Diagnose auch anderswo machen könnte.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter,
wenn Dein Erklärungsversuch zutreffend ist, kann es sich doch wieder einmal nur um die Bewahrung von Pfründen handeln, die auf dem Rücken der Patienten ausgetragen wird. Die Gerätschaft und die Lizensvergabe für die Software jedem interessierten Institut bereitzustellen, dürfte doch aus Kostengründen kein Hindernis darstellen. Das die Methode nach mehr als 6-jähriger Praxis reif für den Markt ist, würde ich nicht in Zweifel stellen.
Ich bitte Dich, dort eng am Ball zu bleiben.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> wenn Dein Erklärungsversuch zutreffend ist...


Hast Du Zweifel, Heribert? Versuch doch selbst mal zu erklären, näheres kannst Du diesem Dokument entnehmen.




> Dass es sich um Bewahrung von Pfründen handeln, die auf dem Rücken der Patienten ausgetragen wird.


Was Besseres ist Dir nicht eingefallen, Heribert?

----------


## Michael A.

> Ich weiß leider nicht, ob die für ANNA verwendete US-Sonde gleich eine Biopsie-Vorrichtung hat oder ob ein zweiter US-Vorgang zur gezielten Biopsie gemacht wird mit einer anderen Sonde. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit erfragen. Nur um diese Biopsie geht es bei 3.), die man ja entsprechend einer ANNA-Diagnose auch anderswo machen könnte.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter,

ich habe 2003 bei Prof. Loch damals noch Dr.med. in Homburg/Saar eine ANNA geführte Biopsie bekommen. Es wurde nur einmal ein Schallkopf eingeführt, und die Biopsien gemacht. Also muß eine Biopsie-Vorrichtung im Schallkopf vorhanden sein.

Gruß,  Michael A.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> ich habe 2003 bei Prof. Loch damals noch Dr.med. in Homburg/Saar eine ANNA geführte Biopsie bekommen. Es wurde nur einmal ein Schallkopf eingeführt, und die Biopsien gemacht. Also muß eine Biopsie-Vorrichtung im Schallkopf vorhanden sein.
> 
> Gruß,  Michael A.


Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für Deine Information. So sehe ich keinen besonderen Vorteil, wenn die Biopsie nicht gleich mitgemacht wird.

Gruß zurück!
Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter



> Hast Du Zweifel, Heribert? Versuch doch selbst mal zu erklären, näheres kannst Du diesem Dokument entnehmen.


Den ZDF-Beitrag aus 2003 kannte ich schon. Er ist eigentlich Auslöser für meine Frage, warum eine vielversprechende, schonende Biopsiemethode so viel Zeit braucht, um in Deutschland allgemein Anwendung zu finden.



> Was Besseres ist Dir nicht eingefallen, Heribert?


Ich würde gerne zu einer gemäßigteren Erklärung kommen. Hast Du außer zu dem bereits gesagten eine andere Erklärung für eine solch zögerliche Verbreitung der Methode? Ich bin für andere, zutreffendere Gründe offen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Heribert,

wenn Du bei Wiki unter Pfründe nachschaust, siehst Du sofort, dass in der Urologie Diako Flensburg etwas anderes gewahrt wird als Pfründe verteidigt. Prof. Loch hat sich die Methode selbst erarbeitet mit viel Fleiss. So deute ich jedenfalls eine Bemerkung von ihm, dass er sehr oft nächtelang mit den Programmen herumlaboriert hat. Wie die Patentlage in dieser Sache ist, weiß ich nicht und auch nicht, ob das so einfach zu regeln wäre mit Lizenzen. Dass es solch ein Einzelkämpfer schwer hat, seine eigenen Interessen zu wahren gegenüber den gierigen Großinteressenten, haben wir ja alle schon mal mitgekriegt. Da wird ganz schön "gegeiert" glaube ich.

Jedenfalls wäre es im Sinne der Patientenversorgung sehr wünschenswert, da sind wir uns absolut einig, wenn ANNA zumindest in jedem Bundesland angeboten werden könnte.

Beste Grüße Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur zwei Gründe für die zögerliche Haltung von Herrn Loch, und zwar

1. Das Verfahren liefert nicht die zuverlässigen Ergebnisse

2. Finanzielle Gründe.

Letzteres dürfte eher für die Vergangenheit zutreffen, da die technische Funktion wohl gegeben ist aufgrund der vorliegenden Informationen. Ich finde es normal und angemessen, wenn Herr Loch für seine Arbeit, für seine schöpferische Leistung auch nach wirtschaftlichem Erfolg strebt. Und, lieber Heribert, dies lässt sich auch nicht über Lizenzen regeln. Wer soll die Lizenzgebühren bezahlen? Der Urologe? Er kann diese Leistung nicht bei der KV geltend machen.
Unser Gesundheitssystem sieht keine Innovation vor bzw. reagiert auf Neuerungen, die von innen kommen, sehr zögerlich. Unsere Gesundheitsministerin will nur Geld einsparen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Herr Loch auch schon die Hersteller der US-Geräte kontaktiert hat. Aber diese sehen wohl auch keine Absatzmöglichkeit, solange der Urologe für das teurere Gerät keine höhere Gebühr verrechnen kann. Es werden zwei, drei und mehr blinde Biopsien (Perversität unseres Systems) bezahlt, aber keine gezielte mit dem ANNA System.
Mittlerweile habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Herr Dr. Loch die Vermarktung seines Verfahrens abgeschrieben hat, und der Herr Prof. Loch sich nun um die wissenschaftliche Anerkennung von ANNA bemüht. Und hier sehe ich unsere Chance und Aufgabe auch für den BPS- Hallo Günter, einen Beitrag im BPS-Magazin mit Prof. Loch- ANNA bekannter zu machen, so dass vielleicht doch eines Tages von jedem innovativen Urologen dies für den Patienten so vorteilhafte System verwendet wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Knut,
Du als Insider für Technik verbunden mit Geschäft lieferst zu dem Thema die bislang stichhaltigsten Argumente. Ich hoffe nur, dass bei dem Versuch unsere Interessensvertreter auf Bundesebene auf den Plan zu rufen diese Innovation zu forcieren, nicht wieder Hemmnisse im Wege stehen.
Es dürfte für Dieter doch kein Problem darstellen die Verbindung zwischen Prof. Loch und dem BPS herzustellen.

Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Es dürfte für Dieter doch kein Problem darstellen die Verbindung zwischen Prof. Loch und dem BPS herzustellen.


*Schmunzel* Heribert, das schaffen die aber locker alleine auch ohne Dieter.

Ob der BPS die richtige Institution wäre, um ANNA zu einer passablen Verbreitung in der BRD zu verhelfen, da habe ich so meine Zweifel. Das Ansehen von Herrn Loch bei seinen Fachkollegen ist sicherlich recht gut, denn immerhin er ist Vorsitzender des DGU-Arbeitskreises Bildgebungssysteme, bei ihnen braucht er sich wohl nicht sonderlich um wissenschaftliche Anerkennung zu bemühen.

Ich glaube, dass das alles noch etwas Zeit braucht. Bis solche Systeme durch sämtliche Gremien, Ausschüsse einschließlich TÜV, VDxyz usw. sowie Studien und Vergleichsstudien und sonstwas durch ist, das dauert. 

Aber jetzt ist ja auch die Landesregierung aktiv geworden. 


Gell Peter-Harry, du machst das schon!?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

wie heißt es so schön, Trommeln gehört zum Handwerk. Und da können wir vom Forum und erst Recht vom BPS schon ein paar Schläge liefern. Zum Paukenschlag oder Trommelwirbel wird es nicht reichen, aber in der Vergangenheit gab es um ANNA höchstens ein Säuseln. Du führst an, dass Prof. Loch Vorsitzender des DGU-Arbeitskreises Bildgebungssysteme ist. Was hat ihm dies bisher genützt? Wie viele seiner Kollegen setzen sein System ein? Ich glaube Du überschätzt die fachliche Integrität der Professorengesellschaft. Unser Nobelpreisträger zur Hausen wurde von seinen Kollegen verlacht.
An dem Selbstläufer, den Du siehst, mag ich nicht so richtig glauben. Von Prof. Böcking weiß ich, dass DNA-Ploidie Anforderungen auf 10  20 jährlich zurück gegangen waren. Mit dem Aufgreifen dieses Themas im Forum ist die Zahl im letzten Jahr auf über 150 gestiegen, und ich nehme an, dass aufgrund unseres Arbeitskreises in diesem Jahr eine weitere Steigerung zu verzeichnen sein wird.
Also ein bisschen mit Anschieben können wir schon.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Du führst an, dass Prof. Loch Vorsitzender des DGU-Arbeitskreises Bildgebungssysteme ist. Was hat ihm dies bisher genützt? Wie viele seiner Kollegen setzen sein System ein? Ich glaube Du überschätzt die fachliche Integrität der Professorengesellschaft.


Meinst Du vielleicht, dass Prof. Loch sich zum Vorsitzenden des AK hat wählen lassen, um ANNA besser an den Mann respektive Kollegen zu bringen??? Ich bitte Dich! Du bist völlig auf der falschen Spur! 




> An dem Selbstläufer, den Du siehst, mag ich nicht so richtig glauben.


Wo habe ich denn einen Selbstläufer gesehen, das wüsst ich doch! Aber egal. ANNA läuft seit Jahren mit ziemlichen Terminen. Privat geht es schneller, wie Franz so treffend feststellte. Anschieben - zur Zeit absolut unangebracht!

Gute Nacht
Dieter

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
den Punkt 1 im Beitrag von Knut " das Verfahren liefert nicht die zuverlässigen Ergebnisse", ( die man vielleicht erwartet ) sollte man nicht ganz aus dem Auge verlieren. Bei einem Mitbetroffener aus unserer SHG konnte Dr. Loch nichts finden. Erst mit einer PET/CT wurde dann der Tumor gefunden. In Anbetracht der Zuzahlung, Anreisekosten und derzeit mehreren Monaten Wartezeit und des zuverlässigeren Ergebnisses würde ich direkt eine PET/CT wählen.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Jürgen,

keins der bekannten Bildgebungs-Verfahren bietet 100%. In unserer SHG ist ein Betroffener mit Rezidiv, der mit jeweils sehr deutlichen PSA-Werten schon zweimal in Ulm und einmal in Hannover zum PET mit den verschiedensten Tracern war. Nichts gefunden. Deshalb würde ich jedoch nicht auf die Idee kommen, von Unzuverlässigkeit zu sprechen.

Nur um mal ein Argument einzubringen: Vielleicht wurde bei der ANNA-Biopsie die entscheidende Stanze um 1 Millimeter danebengesetzt?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

ich muss Dir natürlich Recht geben. Ich habe nicht Dein Insider-Wissen:
Die Patienten stehen Schlange bei Dr. Loch, um gelöchert zu werden, und es ist natürlich richtig, nicht durch unsere Laienaktivitäten die Reputation des jungen Professors bei seinen Kollegen zu gefährden. Und dann hast Du noch das Ass, Euern Ministerpräsidenten Peter-Harry, in Hinterhand. Da liege ich mit meinem jugendlichen Ungestüm mit der Empfindung, dass Jahre schon zu lang sind, total daneben. Denn Deine Erfahrung lehrt uns

_Ich glaube, dass das alles noch etwas Zeit braucht. Bis solche Systeme durch sämtliche Gremien, Ausschüsse einschließlich TÜV, VDxyz usw. sowie Studien und Vergleichsstudien und sonstwas durch ist, das dauert._

*Jahrzehnte sind das Maß.*

Meine Träume, erst DNA-Ploidie nun ANNA, scheinen immer in Albträumen zu enden. Aber Heribert hat dies ja schon befürchtet.  Ich beglückwünsche Euch Nordlichter zu dieser inneren Ruhe der Problembewältigung und bewundere Euer Langzeitstehvermögen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...die Reputation des jungen Professors bei seinen Kollegen zu gefährden...


Lieber Knut,

bevor die Weihnachts-Milde gänzlich Platz greift, möchte ich - wie schon früher - darauf hinweisen, dass Dr. Loch nach meinem Kenntnisstand seit Jahren die Nutzung von ANNA durch Kollegen verweigert. 

Das mag legal sein, aber ist es im Interesse der Kranken auch legitim? Falls ANNA tatsächlich ein überlegenes Verfahren ist (gibt es kontrollierte Studien dazu?), sollte die Verbreitung aktiv betrieben werden. ANNA ist eine Software, keine Hardware - da müsste das relativ einfach sein, sofern es gewollt ist.

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

unsere Empfindungen sind offenbar sehr unterschiedlich. Für mich ist die Kollegen-Reputation von Prof. Loch kein Thema, für Dich anscheinend sehr.

Zum wirklichen Thema: ANNA ist zur Zeit nur in Flensburg verfügbar mit Terminmöglichkeiten April 2009. Aus diesem Grund ist meiner Meinung nach eine Trommelaktion momentan unangebracht, weil sich dadurch die Terminsituation nur verschlechtern würde. Ich hatte in einem vorherigen Beitrag von sehr aktuellen Aktivitäten berichtet, dass das System ab 2009 auch an anderen Orten als Flensburg verfügbar wird. Da ist aber einiges noch nicht unter Dach und Fach und auch hierbei würde klappern nicht helfen. Falls es gegen Deine Albträume hilft, lieber Knut: Der BPS ist mit einigen seiner "Agenten", welche sich mit Bildgebung beschäftigen, in engem und gutem Kontakt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

einen kleinen Unterschied gibt es in unseren letzten Beiträgen, und zwar Du meinst es meistens ernst und ich ironisch.
Nun kommt wieder ein ernsthafter Satz: Schorschel hat auf den entscheidenden Vorteil hingewiesen, nämlich ANNA ist Software und damit kann ANNA in jeder urologischen Praxis zur Verfügung stehen! 

Ich weiß Euren selbstlosen Einsatz hinter den Kulissen zu schätzen, aber die Selbstlosigkeit der Dithmarscher endet manchmal tragisch. Das hat schon Theodor Storm beschäftigt

*Herr Gott, nimm mich, verschon die anderen!

*Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg- vielleicht schon 2009 wie Du meinst- und nichts wäre schöner als die Widerlegung von Jahrzehnte sind das Maß.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

*....verschon die anderen!* (möchte auch mal in Ironie machen!)

Hallo Knut,

wenn man sich Hauke Haiens Gottesanrufung genauer ansieht, stellt man schnell fest, dass der eigentliche Anlass nicht Selbstlosigkeit, sondern Reue war. Denn er rief vorher in den Sturm:

*Herr Gott, ja ich bekenn es, ich habe meines Amtes schlecht gewartet!*

Solches wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Das ganze hat übrigens mit Dithmarschen recht wenig zu tun.

Nochmal: Ich halte im jetzigen Stadium nicht viel von einer Public Relations-Aktion mit Tamtam ähnlich groß aufgezogen wie Eure FNAB-Aktion. Zu groß die Gefahr, dass sich dann alles als Strohfeuer oder heiße Luft erweist. Für mich ist es auch gar nicht klar, ob denn ANNA in den Händen von x-beliebigen Urologen das Richtige ist. Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie groß die Lernkurve dabei ist und ob ANNA dazu geeignet ist, jeder Biopsie oder nur den Rebiopsien vorgeschaltet zu werden. Wiederholungsbiopsien würde ich persönlich lieber nur in ausgewählten Prostatazentren gemacht sehen und weniger gerne beim niedergelassenen Urologen. Außerdem, ich habe schon darauf hingewiesen, konkurrieren andere gute Verfahren. Ich könnte derzeit keine Antwort geben, welches das beste ist. Könntest Du es, Knut?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Jahrzehnte sind das Maß.
*
Lieber Knut, es wird alles weiterlaufen wie gehabt; aber wir sind zumindest dabei gewesen, wenn auch hier und da nur als Sektierer wahrgenommen.




> Meine Träume, erst DNA-Ploidie nun ANNA, scheinen immer in Albträumen zu enden.


Wie war das denn vor unserer aktuellen Betroffenheit? Vor mehr als 2 Jahrzehnten - nach meiner Erinnerung - brachte ein junger Mediziner namens Huland von United States of America etwas mit, was schließlich als Gleason weltweit manifestiert wurde. Dr. Gleason teilte die von ihm durchs Mikroskop beobachteten Turmorzellen, die der Prostata mittels damals noch recht rustikaler Methoden abgerungen worden waren, in unterschiedlich gefährliche Malignitätsgrade ein. Inzwischen wissen wir, dass diese Beurteilungen der subjektiven Bewertung eines Pathologen unterliegen. 
Vorgestern erfuhr ich bei einem Gespräch mit einer völlig unvorbelasteten Frau, dass man ihrem Freund für die in Aussicht gestellte Biopsie einen Krankenhausaufenthalt von wenigstens 3 Tagen empfahl. Wir wissen inzwischen auch, dass die Entnahme von Biopsaten nun schon so perfektioniert wurde, dass weder Schmerzen auftreten noch eine längere Verweildauer von höchstens 60 Minuten erforderlich ist. Lieber Knut, ob nun Gleason-Score oder DNA-Ploidie, zumindest dem Prostatakrebs kann man damit nicht imponieren. Der wächst auch ohne diese für die ärztliche Dokumentierung notwendige Erfassung. GS - Ploidie und auch ANNA werden schon in naher Zukunft nicht mehr das Maß aller Dinge sein. Neue Verfahren, vor allem neue, verlässliche Tumormarker werden die noch aktuellen Mainstream-Lösungen ersetzen. Und das ist auch gut so, weil einfach noch zu viele Unwägbarkeiten in der richtigen Beurteilung im Wege stehen. Du und ich und einige weitere aus diesem Forum sind unheilbar von der Idee einer zusätzlichen Aussage zur Malignität mittels DNA-Ploidie ergriffen; und daran wird sich auch erst etwas ändern, wenn überzeugend, neue bessere Diagnosemöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen würden.

*"Was hilft aller Sonnenaufgang, wenn wir nicht aufstehen"
*(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

da hast Du aber genau nachgelesen. Ich habe mich nur noch an den von mir zitierten Ausspruch erinnert, weil ich in der Schule ein Referat- Vorgabe eine Schulstunde- über Theodor Storm halten musste. Aber wir wollen hier keine Literaturdiskussion führen, und ich greife deshalb gleich das liebevolle Argument Tamtam Aktion auf und werde genau so liebevoll antworten, denn das Problem der heißen Luft ist die Hauruckfraktion unter den Urologen und Patienten. Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen, komme ich gleich zur Begriffserklärung

Hauruckfraktion = Personenkreis, der sofortige Ektomie nach positiver PK-Diagnose befürwortet/durchführt

und da dies die große Mehrheit ist, bleibt FNAB und DNA-Ploidie nur einer aufgeklärten, kleinen Minderheit vorbehalten. Die Anfrage beim UKE über die Bedeutung der DNA-Ploidie brachte als Antwort: Diese ist für unsere Entscheidung nicht relevant, da (meine Interpretation) sowieso operiert wird.
Der große Unterschied FNAB/DNA-Ploidie zu ANNA ist aber, dass jeder Patient beides als Kassenleistung in Anspruch nehmen kann und ANNA nur mit Zuzahlung von 350,00 Euro möglich ist, und daran sollte man arbeiten, dass dies auch eine Kassenleistung wird, und die priveligierte Warteschlange verschwindet.

Nun möchte ich noch auf Deine ablauftechnischen Ausführungen eingehen. ANNA ist eine Software, d.h. das Resultat erstellt nicht der Urologe sondern die Software, die auf dem Bildschirm die verdächtigen Bereiche ausweist. Der versierte Urologe wird sicherlich kein Problem haben, richtig zu stechen. Wir haben zwar hier im Forum schon gelesen, dass ein Professor Prostata und Blase verwechselt hatte, aber solche Probleme bestehen mit und ohne ANNA.
Zu Deiner Frage nach dem besten Bildverfahren- ANNA ist ein zu großes Geheimnis- ist meine Antwort PET-Cholin-CT gekoppelt mit eMRT in Ulm.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

da Diskussionen oft eine eigene Dynamik entwickeln, möchte ich meine Stellungnahmen mit einem Statement zu ANNA abschließen:

1. Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen hat ANNA das Potential, eine sichere Diagnose mi der Stanzbiopsie zu erreichen.

2. Da ANNA eine Software ist, kann ein Breiteneinsatz in den Uropraxen möglich werden.

Ich wünsche deshalb Dir, lieber Dieter, und allen anderen Beteiligten Erfolg bei den Gesprächen mit dem Entwickler des Systems. Ich wünsche, dass es Euch gelingt in absehbarer Zeit im Interesse der Patienten eine Zustimmung des Entwicklers unter Berücksichtigung seiner wirtschaftlichen Interessen zu erreichen. Viel Glück!

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> 
> da Diskussionen oft eine eigene Dynamik entwickeln, möchte ich meine Stellungnahmen mit einem Statement zu ANNA abschließen:
> 
> 1. Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen hat ANNA das Potential, eine sichere Diagnose mi der Stanzbiopsie zu erreichen.
> 
> 2. Da ANNA eine Software ist, kann ein Breiteneinsatz in den Uropraxen möglich werden.
> 
> Ich wünsche deshalb Dir, lieber Dieter, und allen anderen Beteiligten Erfolg bei den Gesprächen mit dem Entwickler des Systems. Ich wünsche, dass es Euch gelingt in absehbarer Zeit im Interesse der Patienten eine Zustimmung des Entwicklers unter Berücksichtigung seiner wirtschaftlichen Interessen zu erreichen. Viel Glück!
> ...


Hallo,

ich bin gleicher Meinung, dass die Diskussion um Dr. Loch und sein Verfahren momentan beendigt werden kann. Eingestreute Info-Schnippsel, die den Eindruck erwecken, als ob die Verbreitung der Diagnose-Methode lediglich vom Goodwill oder nur von der Zustimmung des Entwicklers abhängig wäre, verleiten mir ohnehin die weitere Fortsetzung. Es ist ja auch ein häufiger Irrglaube, dass man eine individuell entwickelte Software einfach nur kopieren muss, damit sie ein anderer anwenden und verwenden kann. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das wir bald im neuen Jahr einiges mehr erfahren. Sollte ich dazu einen Beitrag leisten können, tue ich das natürlich gerne.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Eingestreute Info-Schnippsel, die den Eindruck erwecken, als ob die Verbreitung der Diagnose-Methode lediglich *vom Goodwill oder nur von der Zustimmung des Entwicklers* abhängig wäre...


Der von mir "eingestreute Info-Schnippsel" gibt die mir gegenüber geäußerte Meinung eines auch hier im Forum angesehenen Urolgen wider. Dies nur zur Klarstellung.

Und, lieber Knut, nichts gegen Dein Lob der Nordlichter, aber die immer stärker werdende Häufung von positiven Berichten über das UKE und die Martini-Klinik bzw. deren Protagonisten oder von Dr. Loch geht nach meinem Empfinden über reinen Lokalpatriotismus hinaus.

Schorschel

----------


## Manfred D.

Hallo liebe Forumsfreunde,

mit großer Überraschung stelle ich erst heute fest, dass in diesem Thread meine Person, aber auch das ANNA-Verfahren erwähnt wird. Selbstverständlich habe ich alles sehr aufmerksam gelesen und möchte meine persönlichen Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema an dieser Stelle mitteilen.

Wie aus meinem Profil ersichtlich, habe ich alle o.g. Diagnostikverfahren hinter mir. Nachdem ich bereits zweimal von Herrn Dr. Loch neg. biopsiert (ANNA) wurde (März 04 Homburg/Saar und Dez. 05 Flensburg) habe ich meinen Urologen auf Grund einer Fernsehsendung über das Diagnostikverfahren PET-CT an der Uni-Klinik Halle (ausgestrahlt am 27. Okt. 2005) angesprochen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass er mir aus seiner Praxiserfahrung heraus, eine Biopsie nach dem ANNA-Modell bei Herrn Dr. Loch für die treffsichere Methode darstellte. _(Er habe Patienten gehabt, die sich einer Biopsie verweigerten und lieber eine Cholin-PET-Untersuchung vornahmen, die einen neg. Befund ergaben. Erst nach längerem PSA-Anstieg ließen sie sich zu einer ANNA-geführten Biopsie "überreden", die dann einen pos. Befund erbrachten.)_ Diese Aussage hat mich "überzeugt" und so kam es wie es kommen musste. Erst im Okt. 2006, nachdem die dritte Biopsie bei Herrn Dr. Loch (Mai 06) neg., der PSA-Anstieg aber weiter anstieg, schlug mir mein Urologe das Cholin-PET bei Prof. Reschke vor, dem ich sofort zustimmte. (Inzwischen war ich schon längst soweit, dass ich mich über einen pos. Befund mehr gefreut hätte als umgekehrt!). Wie bekannt, wurde Prof. Reschke fündig. Mit diesem Befund wurde Herr Dr. Loch durch meinen Urologen konfrontiert, der wiederum lächelnd abwertend die *bildgebenden Verfahren* beurteilte. (_So meine Auskunft, nachdem ich meinen Urologen fragte, was Herr Dr. Loch zu den "Ulmer Ergebnissen" gesagt hat)._ Als ich daraufhin von meinem Urologen mit der Frage - _Wollen Sie noch einmal nach Flensburg fahren oder lieber eine Sättigungsbiopsie in Ffm machen lassen?_ - konfrontriert wurde, habe ich, schon aus Entfernungsgründen, der Sättigungsbiopsie zugestimmt. (Aus heutiger Sicht zum Glück!!).

Hierzu habe ich selbstverständlich die "Ulmer CT" vorgelegt, doch konnte man damit nicht sehr viel anfangen. So jedenfalls die Aussage des Arztes, der die Biopsie durchführte. Als Laie hätte ich mir sehr wohl vorgestellt, dass man eine "Ulmer-CT-gesteuerte" Biopsie durchführen können müsste. (Wenn ich die Aussagen weiter oben im Thread richtig verstanden habe, geht es auch, wenn man das richtige Equipment hat). Nun ja, Hauptsache sie war letztendlich "erfolgreich"!

Nun zu den Kosten der ANNA-Biopsie: Meine erste Biopsie, vorgenommen in Homburg/Saar ging zu 100% über die KK. Die in Flensburg vorgenommen Biopsiekosten wurden gesplittet abgerechnet, da Herr Dr. Loch wohl seine Kassenzulassung "zurückgegeben" hat (Chefarzt in Warteposition??). So wurde ein Teil über die KK mittels Überweisung durch den Uro und ein zweiter Teil von ca. 460.- durch mich selbst bezahlt.

Nun noch eine persönliche Anmerkung zur Bewertung des ANNA-Verfahrens. Ihr werdet verstehen, dass ich nicht der typische Verfechter dieses Systems bin und auch nicht sein kann. Ich persönlich würde aus heutiger Sicht kein Diagnostikverfahren als das allein seelig machende Verfahren ansehen. Anscheinend haben alle Verfahren ihre Stärken, aber auch Schwächen. Deshalb kann ich nur jedem raten, bei anhaltendem PSA-Anstieg kein Verfahren außer Acht zu lassen!

Doch leider kommt diese Erkenntnis (meist) zu spät, so auch bei mir! Wenn ich zum Zeitpunkt mit einem PSA-Wert von ca. 8 bis 10 das alles gewusst hätte was ich heute weiß, wäre mit Sicherheit einiges anders verlaufen.

Zum Schluss noch allen "Leidensgenossen" alles erdenklich Gute und einen kaum messbaren PSA-Verlauf für das Jahr 2009 und darüber hinaus.

Manfred D.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Manfred, vielen Dank für Deine sehr wertvollen Ausführungen, auch weniger gut informierte "Verdächtige" können damit viel anfangen. Ich bin gleicher Meinung mit Dir: Die Bildgebungsverfahren sind sehr nützlich, besonders vor Wiederholungsbiopsien, ....welches das Rennen machen wird oder ob es gar eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Systemen wird? Ich hoffe, wir erleben es!

Alles Gute und gute Zeit!
Dieter

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
für Betroffene in vergleichbarer Lage wie Manfred würde ich empfehlen nach der PET/CT auch die Biopsie in Ulm vornehmen zu lassen. Die dortigen Ärzte können sicher mit den Aufnahmen etwas anfangen.
Alles Gute für 2009
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Manfred D.

Liebe Forumsfreunde,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein pers. Update an dieser Stelle gefragt ist? Doch kann ich mich erinnern, dass ich in diesem Thread ermundert wurde, weiter über meinen Behandlungsverlauf zu berichten. Hier mein Bericht:

In der Zeit vom 10.11.08 bis 23.12.08 sind in Heidelberg die Prostataloge inkl. der pelvinen Lympfabflusswege nach sorgfälltig durchgeführter, 3D gestützter IMRT-Planung über 7 Feldern (70 Subsegmente) mittels 6 MV-Photonen an einem LB bis zu einer GD von 68,5 Gy im integrierten Boost, wobei die Lymphabflusswege mit einer mittleren Dosis von 52,7 Gy behandelt worden.

Die Strahlentherapie habe ich ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen absolviert. Im Verlauf der Bestrahlung stellte sich ein erhöhter Harn- und Stuhldrang ein, jedoch ohne Brennen oder gar Blut im Stuhl. Gegen Ende der Bestrahlung stellten sich aber wieder vermehrt meine Leistenprobleme (siehe meinen Thread *Leistenprobleme*) ein, die sich subjektiv bis heute noch verstärkt haben. Die "Heidelberger" sehen einen Zusammenhang mit der Bestrahlung der Lyphabflusswege. Die begleitende HT habe ich mit Beendigung der Bestrahlung wieder abgesetzt.

Nach meiner 3-wöchigen Kur in der Klinik Wildetal, die ich am 11.02.09 antreten werde, habe ich in HD am 09.03.09 einen strahlentherapeutischen Nachsorgetermin (mit aktuellem PSA).

Falls weiterhin Interesse an meiner "Geschichte" besteht, werde ich zu gegebener Zeit wieder berichten.

Bis dahin alles Gute

Manfred D.

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Manfred,

hier interessieren sich mit Sicherheit eine Menge Kollegen für Deinen Behandlungsverlauf. Ich würde mir wünschen, daß Du weiterhin berichtest. 

Gruß und viel Erfolg,
Andreas

----------


## Manfred D.

Hallo Andreas, 

danke für Deine positive Antwort. Ich werde weiter berichten. Bin mir aber inzwischen nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Thread ist. Sollten Insiter der Meinung sein, dass mein letzter Beitrag eher in Thread *Rezidiv ...* gehört, so bitte ich darum, meinen Beitrag dorthin zu verlegen.

Danke und alles Gute 

Manfred

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Manfred D.,



> *Rezidiv ...*


 Bis sich eventuell ein Rezidiv anzeigt oder nachzuweisen ist, können nach der Bestrahlung etliche Monate vergehen und trotzdem solltest Du deine PSA Werte vierteljährlich machen lassen und zwar immer beim selben Labor!

Wichtig ist der Nadir, der niedrigste PSA Wert nach RT, sollte er wider ansteigen so wird ein nachgewiesener Rezidiv wie folgt berechnet ( Rezidiv = Nadir + 2 ng/ml)!

Wünsche Dir von Herzen, daß es nicht so kommt
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Grüß Dich Manfred D.,
> Bis sich eventuell ein Rezidiv anzeigt oder nachzuweisen ist, können nach der Bestrahlung etliche Monate vergehen und trotzdem solltest Du deine PSA Werte vierteljährlich machen lassen und zwar immer beim selben Labor!
> 
> Wichtig ist der Nadir, der niedrigste PSA Wert nach RT, sollte er wider ansteigen so wird ein nachgewiesener Rezidiv wie folgt berechnet ( Rezidiv = Nadir + 2 ng/ml)!
> 
> Wünsche Dir von Herzen, daß es nicht so kommt
> Helmut


DAS STIMMT NICHT.

Und zwar handelt es sich bei Manfred um einen Patienten der operiert und erst anschliessend bestrahlt wurde.
Da gilt als PSA-Grenze für ein Rezidiv nicht Nadir+2 ng/ml, sondern Werte >0,4 ng/ml.
Die Regel Nadir+2 ng/ml gilt nur für alle primär bestrahlte Patienten, die nie operiert worden sind.

Der Unterschied erklärt sich dadurch, dass Patienten mit primärer Bestrahlung noch eine gesunde Prostata haben, die durchaus noch PSA produzieren kann. Operierte und postoperativ bestrahlte Patienten, habe keine gesunde Prostata mehr, sondern lediglich nur ganz kleine Restanteile. Deswegen gilt dort die Regel mit dem 0,4 ng/ml.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüße Dich Daniel Schmidt,



> Daniel Schmidt: Der Unterschied erklärt sich dadurch, dass Patienten mit primärer Bestrahlung noch eine gesunde Prostata haben, die durchaus noch PSA produzieren kann. Operierte und postoperativ bestrahlte Patienten, habe keine gesunde Prostata mehr, sondern lediglich nur ganz kleine Restanteile. Deswegen gilt dort die Regel mit dem 0,4 ng/ml.


Danke für diese Aufklärung! Danach hätte ich schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren ein Rezidiv, dann muß ich mein Profil korrigieren.

Wie verhält sich dann einen Bounce, gilt der auch nur für alle primär bestrahlte Patienten ohne Ausnahmen?
Herzlichen Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wie verhält sich dann einen Bounce, gilt der auch nur für alle primär bestrahlte Patienten ohne Ausnahmen?
> Herzlichen Grüße
> Helmut


Naja, hängt davon ab wie hoch der PSA Wert war, bevor man postoperativ bestrahlt hat.
Mit anderen Worten, ein Patient mit einem PSA nach OP von 4 der zur Strahlentherapie geschickt wird, kann durchaus noch einen Bounce haben.
Jemand, der mit einem PSA von 0,10 postoperativ bestrahlt wird, sollte eigentlich keinen grossen Bounce zeigen.

----------


## Manfred D.

Lieber Daniel oder auch Strahlentherapeut,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag, in dem Du den Begriff *Bounce* benutzt. Ich nehme mal an, dass das ein gängiger Begriff in Strahlentherapie ist, doch hier im Forum nicht unbedingt von allen Lesern "gedeutet" werden kann. Vielleicht wirst Du mir entgegenhalten, dass man bei _Wikipedia_ ja nachschauen kann - ich habe es getan - doch auch da findet man nicht unbedingt die passende Antwort. Ich hätte generell die Bitte an alle Forumschreiber, dass sie Fachausdrücke sehr wohl benutzen, diese aber möglichst in ()-gesetzt "übersetzen".

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße

Manfred D.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Manfred,
man verwendet den engl. Ausdruck "bounce" (Sprung) im Zusammenhang mit der Strahlentherapie des PK, weil noch nach längerer Zeit (manschmal nach vielen Monaten) durch noch durch die Bestrahlung absterbende Krebszellen PSA freigesetzt werden kann. Ein PSA-Sprung entsteht. Im Gegensatz zu einem Rezidiv senkt sich das PSA nach kurzer Zeit wieder ab, ist eben typisch für einen Bounce.
Ich hoffe, dass ich richtig interpretiert habe.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Andreas S.

Lieber Manfred,

warum zu Wikipedia schweifen, wo doch die Info liegt so nah:
Ganz oben gibt es eine Suchfunktion. Da hab ich "PSA-Bounce" eingegeben. Heraus kam:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ght=PSA-Bounce

mit einem Ausführlichen Aufsatz von Günter Feick, was darunter zu verstehen ist. Inzwischen existiert das Forum schon so lange, daß man bei Fachbegriffen meistens fündig wird.
Es lohnt auch, unter www.prostatakrebse.de (oder in der dritten Zeile oben KISP) die Suchmaschine anzuklicken. Das hab ich eben auch mal versuchshalber gemacht. Es wurden vier Dokumente zu diesem Thema aufgezeigt.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Manfred D.

Liebe Mitstreiter,

wie versprochen, hier mein "update" und noch vielen Dank für Eure Antworten zum Begriff *bounce*.

Wie bereits bekannt, war ich vom 11.02. bis 04.03.09 in der Klinik Wildetal zur AHB nach erfolgter Strahlentherapie. Mal abgesehen von einigen Problemen, die im Zusammenhang mit einer Lymphozele zu sehen sind (näheres werde ich in einem eigenen Thread ansprechen), war der Aufenthalt in Bad Wildungen wie gewohnt angenehm und erholsam. Die erfreulichste Nachricht war mein PSA-Wert vom 12.02.09 mit 0,00 ng/ml, der erste gemessene Wert nach der Strahlentherapie, die ich bekanntlich gemeinsam mit der HT (Casodex 150) am 23.12.08 beendet habe.

Da ich am Montag, dem 09.03., in Heidelberg meinen ersten Wiedervorstellungstermin habe und dazu einen aktuellen PSA-Wert benötige, habe ich gestern noch einen Test im "Hauslabor" machen lassen, dessen Wert mir hoffentlich morgen vorliegt und den o.g. Wert bestätigt. Mit den Erkenntnissen von Heidelberg werde ich mich wieder zu Wort melden.

Bis dahin alles Gute für Euch

Manfred D.

----------


## Manfred D.

Guten Abend zusammen,

hier auf die Schnelle die in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnten Angaben. Der PSA-Wert wurde durch mein "Hauslabor" mit kleiner 0,02 ng/ml (das ist neuerdings der kleinste Wert den man angibt) bestätigt. Das ist ja mal etwas Erfreuliches. Fragt sich nur wie lange es anhält.

Ansonsten ergab der HD-Termin keine Neuigkeiten. Die Heidelberger betrachten "ihre Arbeit" zunächst mal für abgeschlossen. Lediglich eine Befragung über mein Befinden und eine Begutachtung der Haut im Strahlenbereich war von Interesse.

Gruß Manfred

----------


## Manfred D.

Liebe Mitstreiter,

nachdem ich mich gut 3 Monate nicht mehr gemeldet habe, möchte ich doch meinen aktuellen PSA-Wert mit kleiner 0,02 ng/ml, gemessen vor ca. 8 Tagen, bekannt geben. Wie es mir scheint, hat die Strahlentherapie zumindest vorerst gewirkt. Fragt sich nur wie lange?

Ob das mitunter leichte Ziehen im Unterbauch und eine erhöhte Stuhlgangfrequenz als Nebenwirkungen der Strahlentherapie anzusehen sind, weiß ich nicht einzuschätzen.

Alles in Allen fühle ich mich derzeit gut und wenn ich ehrlich bin, könnte es so noch 20 Jahre bleiben!

Es wünscht Euch allen alles erdenklich Gute

Manfred

----------

